# Fachgeschäft gesucht



## Rotauge28 (6. Dezember 2010)

Guten Morgen

Da ich mich nun entschlossen habe das Fischen mit der Pole zu beginnen, musste ich leider fesstellen, dass die meisten und umfangreichsten Artikel meist nur im Internet zu finden sind.

Daher meine Frage, ob es einen Angelladen gibt, der sich eventuell auf diese Art des Fischens speziallisiert hat, oder zumindestens best möglich Ahnung davon hat?

Achja, ich suche im Raum Köln. Wegen mir auch 50 km Umland.

Vielen Dank im Vorraus


----------



## Professor Tinca (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Fachgeschäft gesucht*

Ich komme nicht aus der Ecke aber evtl. ist Biebesheim in deiner Nähe?

http://www.stipper-shop.de/assets/s2dmain.html?http://www.stipper-shop.de/index2.html

Ansonsten verzeihe meine Ortsunkenntnis.#h


----------



## Borg (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Fachgeschäft gesucht*



Rotauge28 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen
> 
> Da ich mich nun entschlossen habe das Fischen mit der Pole zu beginnen, musste ich leider fesstellen, dass die meisten und umfangreichsten Artikel meist nur im Internet zu finden sind.
> 
> ...



Hallo Rotauge28,

ich zähle mich selbst auch zu den Stippern und komme auch aus Köln (zumindest direkt dran  ). Das Problem mit den Fachgeschäften kenne ich nur allzu gut. Für Ruten und Großteile fahre ich nach Düren zu Angelgeräte Pelzer. Der hat richtig Ahnung und viel Auswahl....und nen Kaffee gibts auch immer  . Meinen Kleinscheiss bestelle ich dann aber übers Internet bei Matchangelshop Fiebig.

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## Rotauge28 (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Fachgeschäft gesucht*

Vielen Dank

Düren ist nah dran. Allerdings scheint der Laden nur Brwoning Sachen zu haben. Was nicht schlecht sein muss. Aber ich möchte dann doch gerne etwas mehr Auswahl in die HAnd gelegt bekommen.

Biebesheim am Rhein? Richtig? Noch unter Frankfurt?
Das ist schon ein ganzes Stück zu fahren.


----------



## Borg (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Fachgeschäft gesucht*

Ja, bei den meisten mir bekannten Ladenlokalen, die sich aufs Stippen spezialisiert haben, ist es leider so, dass eine bestimmte Richtung, was den Hersteller angeht, vorgegeben ist. Ich kenne halt keinen, der sich alle Poles von 5 unterschiedlichen Herstellern ins Geschäft stellt. Da ich selber aber von der Marke Browning fest überzeugt bin (und nicht nur, was Angelsachen angeht), stellt das für mich kein Problem dar. Wobei Pelzer grundsätzlich auch alles andere bestellen kann .

Alternativ kannste mal in Bocklemünd bei Wolfgang's Angelladen schauen. Der hat auch Poles. Allerdings auch nur Shimano, Colmic und Browning. Der hat aber, wenn ich mich Recht erinnere nur Einsteigermodelle...

Ach ja, wenn Du noch ne Rute suchst, ich hätte noch 2 ungefischte MILO-Ruten in 11m und 13m im Angebot . Bei Interesse einfach mal PN.

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## Dunraven (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Fachgeschäft gesucht*

Hi,

es ist Winter und an vielen Gewässern ist Eis.
WENN Du noch etwas warten kannst, dann solltest Du Dir überlegen ob ein Besuch der Stippermesse am ersten Sonntag im März nicht das richtige für Dich ist. Bremen ist sicher ein Stück zu fahren, aber da hast Du fast alle aktuellen Modelle fast aller Hersteller im direkten Vergleich, mit Massen an Zubehör und auch den einen oder anderen Messepreis. Mehr Vergleich geht kaum, dazu die Möglichkeit alles mal zu halten, aber eben auch, weil Messe, nicht soviel Zeit für eine genaue Beratung oder den Einbau eines Gummizuges, ect. Doch dafür eben den besten Überblick den Du haben kannst.


----------



## DerStipper (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Fachgeschäft gesucht*

Hey Rotauge,

da es sicher nicht eilt, ist ja schließlich Winter, würde ich bis zum März warten und dann nach Bremen auf die Stippermesse fahren. Da gibts eigentlich von allen Herstellern die Ruten, Futter, Pose, Haken, Schnur, Kiepen und alles mögliche Zubehör zu Messepreisen. Also für den Einstieg optimal.
Hinterher kannst du dich dann entscheiden welches für dich das richtige Material ist und bei den Händler anrufen ob die entsprechende Artikelvorrätig haben oder ob sie es bestellen. Alternativ kannst du es ja dann auch selber bestellen.
In Heinsberg gibts auch noch einen Colmic Pro Shop, was die an Ruten da haben kann ich dir leider nicht sagen. In der Bucht verkaufen die auch Browning Poles und Whips.
Hoffe ich konnte dir helfen. 
Dann in Frechen der Bode sollte auch ein paar Poles und Zubehör haben, hat er zumindestens in Mülheim-Kärlich. Allerdings dann auch nur Shimano. Und damit habe ich eher schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht. Aber das ist jetzt auch schon 5-6 Jahre her.

Grüße

PS: http://www.stippermesse.com/ der Link zur Messe.


----------



## Rotauge28 (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Fachgeschäft gesucht*

Die Stippermesse. Fast hätte ich sie vergessen. 

Sicherlich eilt es nicht, dennoch denke ich, dass es ganz interessant wäre auch im Kölner Raum einen Ansprechpartner vor Ort zu haben.

Ich werde auf jeden Fall alle aufgezählten Läden mal etwas näher betrachten.

Wo wir aber schon beim Thema sind: Ich vermute mal, dass mir jeder Händler letztendlich seine Marke als die beste verkaufen möchte. Was ja durchaus im Sinne des Erfinders liegt.
Dennoch wüsste ich gerne, vor allem wenn ich die Messe besuchen sollte, was die Grundvoraussetzungen/Rahmenbedingungen für einen Einsteiger im Kopfrutenangeln wären.

Ich bin mir darüber im Klaren, dass ich mit einer 4000€ Rute keinen schlechten Fang machen würde. Die Frage wäre nur, ob es nicht sinnvoller wäre, mit einer Rute zwischen 400 und 700€ anzufangen?

Und so ganz ohne Rahmen auf der Messe einzuschlagen, wird mich wohl eher überfordern, bei der ganzen Flut an "must haves".

Danke für eure Mühen


----------



## Rotauge28 (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Fachgeschäft gesucht*

Weil es mir gerade einfällt: Ich habe schon Videos gesehen, in denen die Angler die Kopfruten zerbrochen haben, wie Streichhölzer.

Sprich am Thema Material scheinen sich ja auch die Geister zu scheiden. 

Fraktion 1. sagt, dass die Rute so leicht wie möglch sein soll. Dafür steckte wohl die Pose nach einem Hänger dessöftern mal im Blank.

Fraktion 2 sagt, besser einer etwas schwerere Rute die nicht gleich zu Bruch geht.


----------



## Gardenfly (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Fachgeschäft gesucht*

Gerade Stipper die schon lange dabei sind produzieren viel Bruch.
Früher hat man mit jeder Rute Überkopfwürfe machen können, das ist mit modernen tödlich, aber die Bewegung ist noch im Blut.

Als Anfangsrute ist eine niedrigpreisige erste Wahl, Fehler macht jeder und da sind die noch nicht so teuer und auch Kits sind in der Preisklasse billiger. 
Ich fische generell Ruten der Kategorie Carp , da es seitdem der Kormoran überall räubert, mehr Karpfen besetzt werden und auch die Brassen grösser werden.


----------



## Borg (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Fachgeschäft gesucht*

Also ein Anfängerguide ist leider nicht so einfach zu erstellen, da ja jeder andere Vorlieben hat. Du musst auch berücksichtigen, dass es mit einer Pole alleine ja nicht getan ist. Da kommen ja noch etliche Dinge wie Kiepe, Abroller, Kleinzeugs, etc. dazu. Klar, man kann sich auch mit ner Pole auffn Carpchair setzen, aber Sinn macht es nicht. Wenn man dann qualitativ was halbwegs Vernünftiges haben möchte, dann ist man ganz schnell ganz viel Geld los.

Wenn Du 700,- € für ne Pole einrechnest, dann bist mit ner halbwegs vernünftigen Kiepe direkt bei mind. 1000,- €, wenn Du keinen Schrott kaufen willst. Mit Kleinscheiss inkl. Abroller biste dann schon relativ fix bei 1300,- € bis 1500,- €. Es wäre für eine Art Beratung also hilfreich zu wissen, was Du insgesamt investieren möchtest? Nützt ja nicht, wenn Du Dir ne Rute für 700,- € kaufst und dann keine Kohle mehr für die anderen Dinge hast. Vielleicht hast Du ja auch schon was an Ausrüstung?

Das bei einer Kopfrute mal Teile brechen, ist eigentlich keine Seltenheit und hat auch nicht unbedingt was mit dem Können des Stippers zu tun. Das passiert auch den Besten. Kopfruten sind halt etwas empfindlich, was aber auch klar ist, wenn man bedenkt, dass der Stecken 13m lang ist und trotzdem noch handlebar sein muss. Daher ist es meiner Meinung nach extremst wichtig, sich einen Hersteller auszusuchen, der Ersatzteile zügig und auch noch Jahre später liefern kann. Natürlich zu einem bezahlbaren Preis.

Bzgl. des Gewichts kann ich nur sagen, dass 100 oder 200 Gr. Gewichtsunterschied sich nach nicht viel anhören. Wenn man aber 6 Std. oder mehr am See gesessen hat, wird man den Unterschied relativ schnell merken . Klar, wenn man das Geld hat, kann man sich nach und nach zur Spitze hocharbeiten und erstmal mit was "Billigem" anfangen. Ich persönlich würde jedoch mit dem gesunden Mittelmaß anfangen, sprich, in der Preisklasse bis 700,- €. Dafür bekommste schon was ordentliches und hast dann auch die Möglichkeit, den Stecken wieder an den Mann zu bringen, falls Dir das Stippen nicht gefallen sollte.

Ja, Stippermesse ist zum gucken sicherlich nicht das Verkehrteste. Das Problem in Köln ist halt, dass es keine spezialisierten Händler vor Ort gibt. Wenn Du beispielsweise was von Colmic oder Tubertini haben willst, wird es schon eng. Das muss dann erst bestellt werden und wirklich viel können Dir die Händler hier vor Ort auch nicht dazu sagen. Ich musste halt die Erfahrung machen, dass die Stipperszene in und um Köln eher nicht vorhanden ist....was ich sehr Schade finde. Entsprechend sind natürlich auch die Händler hier ausgerichtet. Der Einzige in Köln, den ich kenne, von dem man sich echt gut beraten lassen kann in Sachen "Stippen" ist Wofgang's Angelladen. Der ist zwar nicht gut sortiert, hat aber zumindest Ahnung (der hat auch eine eigene "Werksmannschaft" fürs Stippen). Ausserdem kann man da fürn Winter, wenn man sich gut mit ihm versteht, eine der heißbegehrten Tageskarten für den Niehler Hafen.

Ach ja, einer hatte es bereits geschrieben, es gibt da noch den Bode in Frechen. Der hat aber auch keine großartige Auswahl und vor allen Dingen haben die da so viel Ahnung vom Stippen, wie ne Kuh vom Fliegen! . Einmal und nie wieder, aber da ist ja jeder anders. Vielleicht wirst Du beim Bode glücklich. Ich wurde es jedenfalls nicht. Ähnlich ist es bei Askari in Langenfeld .

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## Rotauge28 (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Fachgeschäft gesucht*

Hallo Borg

Eine Sitzkiepe zum Matchangeln besitze ich bereits, inklussive einiger Anbauteile. Ich denke in meinem Fall geht es wirklich um die Pole und eben ein paar wenige Teile (Abroller, Posen, Gummizüge etc.)

Davon ganz abgesehen beangel ich keine Flüsse, sondern meist nur Seen Weiher und höchstens mal einen Kanal. 
Das soll heißen, es muss keine Pole von 16 Metern Länge sein. 
Ich denke doch 11 Meter plus die Möglichkeit auf 13 zu verlängern müsste doch allemale reichen ! ?


----------



## DerStipper (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Fachgeschäft gesucht*

Hi Rotauge,

also ich würde dir zu einer 13m Rute raten. Die 11,5m Ruten die man dann auf 13m verlängern KANN, sind dafür nicht ausgelegt und das geht stark auf die Balance. Die werden eigentlich auch immer mit 2 Handteilen geliefert, sprich du hast auch auf 11,5m ein Handteil.
Posen musst du mal gucken da fische ich überwiegend die Tubertini Serien. Meistens Darkline 2 oder 4. Habe aber auch noch ein paar Cralusso Shark, Torpedos und Bubbles. Seit neustem habe ich auch die Rohacellposen von MS, die sind manchmal auch ganz gut.
Für die nächste Saison werde ich mir noch eine Posenserie zulegen mal schaun was für eine. Ich werde mir auf der Stippermesse dann recht viele verschiedene kaufen und dann testen und dann die Serie bestellen.
Was ist denn der Hauptfisch in deinem Gewässer? Ist ja auch nicht gerade unwichtig.
Das Problem, dass ich von vielen Carppoles kenne ist, dass sie keine 5er Kits haben die man ja an so manchem Gewässer braucht.

@Borg

also in Heinsberg ist "Das Angelteam" und die sind Colmic ProShop, die sollten doch einiges von Colmic im Angebot haben.


----------



## Rotauge28 (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Fachgeschäft gesucht*

Der Zielfisch ist Rotauge/Rotfeder, Brassen und Schleie. Allerdings ist es in den Altarmen keine Seltenheit, dass ein Karpfen "rein knallt". 

Aber angeln am Rhein mag ich aus verschiedenen Gründen garnicht. Sprcih in starker Strömung. Maximal  am Kanal.


----------



## Rotauge28 (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Fachgeschäft gesucht*

Mit dieser ganzen "KIT Sache" kenne ich mich auch nicht aus !


----------



## DerStipper (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Fachgeschäft gesucht*

Als Kit bezeichnet man die ersten Teile der Rute.
Sprich ein 5/1 Kit hat 5 Teile und ist somit länger als ein 4/1 Kit. So an machen Gewässern hat man Tiefen um 5m, sprich ein 4er Kit ist zu kurz.
Lange Kits sind universeller aber leider auch meistens viel teurer.

Bei deinen Verhältnissen solltest du schon 2-3 Kits haben. Du baust alle Kits mit Montagen auf und legst sie in eine Kitablage nach hinten oder zur Seite weg.
So kannst du ohne langes Montagen wechseln auf den jeweiligen Fisch der gerade da ist reagieren oder auf wechselnde Strömungverhältnisse, was ja im Kanal durchaus mal passieren kann.
Also ein Kit würde ich für Rotaugen/Rotfedern, Haseln, etc. aufbauen, eins für die Schleien und Brassen und ein grobes für Karpfen. Macht 3 Kits. Wenn du 4 hast, hast du direkt die Ersatzteile und musst nicht erst bestellen.
Bei den Fischen die du erwartest sollte es also nicht unbedingt eine Kanalrute sein. Aber auch nicht zu schwer, da du teils präzise fischen musst.
Browning ist natürlich wegen der großen Auswahl an Kits eigentlich ganz gut, vorallem weil die Kits innerhalb der Xitan Serie in den Teilen 1-4 den gleichen Mandrell besitzen. Du könntest also eine Z4 mit den ersten 4 Teilen der Z9 deutlich in der Balance verbessern.

Ich persönlich habe mir eine gute gebrauchte Rue gekauft und werde mir diesen und nächsten Monat vom Verkäufer noch 2 5er Kits dazu kaufen. Die Rute hat zwar schon 4-5 Jahre auf dem Buckel aber wurde nur knapp 10-15 mal gefischt.

Also ich würde dir raten erstmal bis zur Stippermesse zu warten, da mal alle Rute in deiner möglichen Preisklasse in die Hand zu nehmen und dann zu entscheiden. Eine bessere Auswahl hast du eigentlich nirgendwo in Deutschland.
Und nebenbei kannst du auch mal die 2nd Handmärkte durchstöbern. z.B. den vom Matchangler Forum, da ist eigentlich immer was vernünftiges dabei.

Also wenn du mit dem Auto nach Bremen fahren würdest, wäre ich sofort dabei

Grüße
Chris


----------



## schrotti_sw (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Fachgeschäft gesucht*

In Deutschland ist es nicht üblich, dass Angelläden eine größere Auswahl an Poles führen. Dafür sind sie einfach zu wenig nachgefragt und zu hochpreisig. Wenn Du Dich ernsthaft mit dem Thema beschäftigst, dann fahre zwingend zur Stippermesse nach Bremen. Da hast Du die einmalige Möglichkeit 30-40 Poles in die Hand zu nehmen. Die Anfahrt lohnt sich, ich selbst fahre auch hin und ich komme aus Bayern. Selbst als Einstiegsrute sollte es schon eine 13m sein, kürzer würdest Du schnell bereuhen, glaube mir. Eine gute Carp Rute wäre da zu empfehlen. Die verzeiht auch mal kleinere Fehler, da diese Ruten elastischer sind. Die teuren, hochmodulierten Ruten sind sehr steif und brechen somit auch schnell. Ich habe 3 Stippbundels. 2 Rennpferde und eine Carpstippe. Die Carpstippe nehme ich selbst am Stillwasser gerne wenn ich am Freizeitangeln bin und nicht jeden Handgriff vollkonzentriert durchführen möchte. Kaufe Dir lieber eine Frontbar dazu, dann musst Du die Rute nicht immer in der Hand halten und das schlechtere Balancegewicht ist nicht wesentlich nachteilig.


----------



## Gardenfly (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Fachgeschäft gesucht*

Ich hatte mir vor einiger Zeit die Milo Maranello Carp geholt und war erstaunt wie leicht die war im Verhältnis zu meinen anderen Carpruten (auf 13m genauso wie der Rest auf 11m).
Also auch bei Carp-Ruten genauer Hinschauen.

Ist alles Fies, willst eine Rute haben und alle sagen warte bis März, aber bis dahin ist das Sparschwein für eine gute Grundausstattung gefüllt.


----------



## Borg (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Fachgeschäft gesucht*



schrotti_sw schrieb:


> Selbst als Einstiegsrute sollte es schon eine 13m sein, kürzer würdest Du schnell bereuhen, glaube mir.



Ich finde, dass kann man so pauschal net sagen, denn es kommt auf die Begebenheit seines Stammgewässers an. Wenn dort die Kante bei 10m liegt, ist ne 13m überflüssig, da sich ne 11m Rute auf die Distanz meiner Meinung nach besser fischt, als eine verkürzte 13m. Klar, man möchte aufgrund der Preise von hochwertigen Poles immer die eierlegende Wollmilchsau haben, was aber leider nicht wirklich funktioniert.

Natürlich mag das jeder anders empfinden, aber ich bin nach ausgiebigen Tests für mich zu dem Schluss gekommen, dass es einen Sinn hat, weshalb es 11m und 13m Ruten gibt .

Summasumarum: Auf 11m macht meine Silicium eine wesentlich bessere Figur als meine verkürzte Z4 oder Z7.

Klar, wenn ich jetzt Kohle für nur eine Rute habe und viele unterschiedliche Gewässer befische, dann würde ich mich im Fall der Fälle auch für 13m entscheiden.....würde mir dann aber später auf jeden Fall auch ne 11m Rute nachkaufen. 

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## Rotauge28 (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Fachgeschäft gesucht*

@ Chris

Vielen dank für diese prima Erklärung. Und ich habe es auf Anhieb verstanden. Dann lass uns doch mal eine interaktive Freundschaft schließen und den März als Messetermin fessetzen ? !


----------



## Rotauge28 (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Fachgeschäft gesucht*

Ja, das Warten fällt relativ schwer 

Aber dennoch denke ich, dass es wirklich sinnvoll wäre bis März zu warten. 

Was ist eigentlich mit den Mosella Sachen? Ich habe bis dato damit auch keine schlechten erfahrungen gemacht. (Sitzkiepe, Zubehör etc.)


----------



## DerStipper (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Fachgeschäft gesucht*



Rotauge28 schrieb:


> @ Chris
> 
> Vielen dank für diese prima Erklärung. Und ich habe es auf Anhieb verstanden. Dann lass uns doch mal eine interaktive Freundschaft schließen und den März als Messetermin fessetzen ? !




Klingt gut#6


----------



## Klein-Sibirien (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Fachgeschäft gesucht*

Hallochen 
Ich misch mich jetzt mal bei euch ein.
Hihi geht doch einfach mal auf die Seite vom Michael.
www.michaelschloegel.de da wird euch geholfen.
Michael ist auch in Bremen auf der Messe, genau so wie der andere Michael ( Zamataro ).
Bessere Beratung und Artikel findet Ihr so schnell nicht. 
Um Stippen und Co zu kaufen sollte man am besten doch einen richtigen Fachman fragen. Manchmal hat der Michael auch eine gute Stippe zum günstigen Preis noch Zuhause im Keller liegen.
MfG Klein Sibirien ( Team Mosella Düsseldorf )


----------



## Rotauge28 (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Fachgeschäft gesucht*

MOSELLA MIP CLUB NO LIMIT XT 1500, 13.0M

Was wäre mit so einer Pole?


----------



## Klein-Sibirien (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Fachgeschäft gesucht*

Brauchbar, aber ... Du must wissen ob Sie dir auch in der Hand liegt!!!!


----------



## Tricast (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Fachgeschäft gesucht*

Hallo Rotauge28,
als Einsteiger in das Geschäft halte ich eine Rute mit 2 zusätzlichen Kits für ratsam, damit das Ganze auch Spaß macht. Dafür sollten 700,- bis 800,- € max. reichen. Damit kann das schon richtig Spaß machen. Selbstverständlich werden die Ruten mit steigenden Preisen leichter und steifer, dafür aber auch anfälliger. Wenn Du tatsächlich nach Bremen kommst, dann spreche mich ruhig an, ich werde Dir helfen. Frage nur nach den Organisatoren der Stippermesse, jeder Ordner hilft Dir weiter.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Klein-Sibirien (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Fachgeschäft gesucht*

Die Frage von mir , aus welcher Ecke kommst Du ?


----------



## Rotauge28 (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Fachgeschäft gesucht*

Ja Wahnsinn.  Ihr seit sehr hilfreich.

Ich komme aus Köln.

Ich hab emir eh schon immer die Frage gestellt, wie man eine 13 m Pole so baut, das sie nicht wackelt wie ein Fuchsschwanz und nicht gleichzeitig schwer ist wie Beton?


----------



## Klein-Sibirien (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Fachgeschäft gesucht*

Es geht darum, vieleicht weis ich ein Angelfachgeschäft in der Nähe von Dir. Dort könntest Du eine Vorabinfo Dir hollen.


----------



## Klein-Sibirien (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Fachgeschäft gesucht*

Hhi fahre nach Düsseldorf zu Angelsport Krings ! Dort wird Dir mit sicherheit geholfen !!! Es sind dort auch Kunden wie zb. Helmut Klug oder Erich Gabrowski ect. Der Eigentümer selbst Stippt auch. ( nicht nur gut sondern sehr gut). Die Truppe um den alten Krings ist NRW-Elite ! Der Schwiegersohn betreibt den Laden.


----------



## Gruni1965 (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Fachgeschäft gesucht*

Guten Morgen Rotauge28,

wenn Du dich schon in meine Nähe (Düren) begibst, kann ich Dir noch folgende Tipps geben:

1. Fritz Emonts in Eschweiler -> vertreibt Preston Innovations und hat vor ca. drei Wochen die neue Preston Pole-Serie in den Laden bekommen.

2. In Belgien -> Hengelsport de Snoek in Ophoven-Kinrooi -> Meine erste Wahl in Sachen Poles. Auswahl in grosser Menge und bester Service.

3. Hengelsport Kuijpers in Ittervoort / NL -> der Spezialist in Sachen Colmic.

4. Hengelsportcentrale Limburg in Roermond / NL -> Shimano Händler und mit Thijs Lupsen als ehemaligem Mannschaftsweltmeister und Teammitglied Shimano-VdE erhälst Du dort eine gute Beratung.

Guido


----------



## Rotauge28 (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Fachgeschäft gesucht*

Sehr schön. Schade nur, dass lediglich ein Laden eine Internetseite besitzt.

Hätte gerne mal in die Produktpalette von Hengelsport de Snoek reingeschaut.

Danke


----------



## Gruni1965 (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Fachgeschäft gesucht*

Hallo,

die Produktpalette umfasst Garbolino, Sensas, Maver, Arca, Shimano sowie auf Wunsch die kompletten Italiener.

Guido


----------



## Rotauge28 (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Fachgeschäft gesucht*

Jetzt aber trotzdem noch mal gefragt. Was ist mit den Mosella Sachen?

So wie ich das häufig lese, tauchen meist die Namen Sensas, Browning und eben die italienischen Sachen auf.


----------



## Gruni1965 (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Fachgeschäft gesucht*

Ich kenne keinen Händler in B und NL der auch nur eine Mosella-Rute in seinem Laden hat.

Warum soll sich "de Snoek" Mosella ins Regal legen, wenn der Garbolino-Grosshändler 40 km entfernt ist und einen 24h Ersatzteilservice garantiert und auch einhält. -> Ist nur ein Argument für die dort vertretenen Marken.

Ausserdem sind die Preise von Garbolino, Sensas und Maver dort überaus attraktiv.

Guido


----------



## Rotauge28 (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Fachgeschäft gesucht*

Das ist natürlich ein Argument. Dennoch taucht auch hier in Deutschland eher selten der Name Mosella auf.

Ich frage mich ob das Markenfetischismus ist oder die Qualität anderer Marken einfach besser.


----------



## Gruni1965 (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Fachgeschäft gesucht*

Warum Markenfetischismus? Garbolino, Sensas, Preston, Shimano oder Maver produzieren nicht nur im Premiumsegment. Inzwischen wird für jeden Geldbeutel etwas angeboten. 

Schau Dir z.b. Garbolino Gmax Powercarp für ca. 650,00 oder die Sensas 764 River an. Attraktive Rutenpakete für tolle Preise. 

Ich glaube es gibt in NL nicht eine "Team van het Jaar-Mannschaft" die Mosella oder Browning vertritt. Vielleicht kann man dadurch auf Service und Qualität rückschließen.

Guido


----------



## Gruni1965 (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Fachgeschäft gesucht*

Ich habe gerade mal die Teilnehmerliste durchgesehen. Es findet sich dort grosse Sponsoren wie Shimano, DAIWA, Garbolino, Sensas, Faps, Adriolo, Trabucco, Verpa, Evezet, Abu, Colmic, Mondial und v. d. Eynde. Man findet aber kein Browning oder Mosella. 

Warum das so ist kann sich jeder selbst denken oder eigene Erfahrungen sammeln.

Guido


----------



## Borg (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Fachgeschäft gesucht*



Gruni1965 schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade mal die Teilnehmerliste durchgesehen. Es findet sich dort grosse Sponsoren wie Shimano, DAIWA, Garbolino, Sensas, Faps, Adriolo, Trabucco, Verpa, Evezet, Abu, Colmic, Mondial und v. d. Eynde. Man findet aber kein Browning oder Mosella.
> 
> Warum das so ist kann sich jeder selbst denken oder eigene Erfahrungen sammeln.
> 
> Guido



Sorry, aber diese Ableitung halte ich für groben Unfug! Nur weil die Holländer kein Mosella oder Browning fischen, sollen dies Marken qualitativ minderwertig sein? Das meinste hoffentlich nicht ernst oder habe ich da was falsch vertanden?

Wenn dem so ist, dann frage ich mich, wieso Anglergrössen wie Weigang, Klein, Schlögl, Nudd, etc. Browning und Mosella fischen? |bigeyes

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## Gruni1965 (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Fachgeschäft gesucht*

Nicht nur Holländer fischen kaum Browning oder Mosella. International sind eben andere Hersteller führend.

Warum diese Angler diese Marken vertreten kann ich nicht sagen - musst Du mal nachfragen. Vielleicht einfach nur weil es diesen hoch gesponsorten Anglern gleichgültig ist, welcher Service (für den Freizeitangler) hinter einer Marke steht. Hauptsache die Befriedigung der eigenen Interessen ist gegeben.

Guido
Bei Bob Nudd kann ich mir vorstellen, dass Ricky Teale der Grund ist. Neue Besen kehren halt gut.


----------



## Rotauge28 (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Fachgeschäft gesucht*

So in der Art @ Borg meinte ich das eben auch.

Bei den Spinnfischern tauchen auch immer wieder die selben Namen auf, obwohl es auch sehr gute Sachen weniger "gehypter" Marken gibt.


----------



## Rotauge28 (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Fachgeschäft gesucht*

Gleich ne Frage hinterher: Was bedeutet die Bezeichnung "lang - lang" ?

Hab das schon ein paar mal gelesen und kann damit auch nichts anfangen


----------



## DerStipper (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Fachgeschäft gesucht*



Rotauge28 schrieb:


> Gleich ne Frage hinterher: Was bedeutet die Bezeichnung "lang - lang" ?
> 
> Hab das schon ein paar mal gelesen und kann damit auch nichts anfangen



Lang-Lang fischt man meistens mit Whips sprich Teleskopruten, gibt aber auch Ausnahmen, siehe Browning Aggressor Franglaise und Speed, dass sind ca. 11m lange Steckruten die zum Fischen mit langer Schnur gebaut wurden. In England gibt es auch noch die Hit&Hold Ruten sprich anschlagen und dagegenhalten sind meines Wissens nach auch Lang-Lang Ruten. Allerdings eher für das Großfisch angeln.

Zur Montage: Die Montage ist jenachdem wie du sie befestigst so lang wie die Rute oder knapp 50cm kürzer. Wenn du viele Rotaugen am Platz hast die du möglichst schnell beangeln willst ist die Lang-Lang Rute am besten geeigent. Also kein Auf- und Absteck das Zeit kostet. Die Fische werden in der Regel einfach aus dem Wasser gehoben. Wenn sich mal was größeres den Haken schnappt natürlich nicht.
Die Ruten werden auch ohne Gummizug gefischt.

Zum Thema Browning und Ausland, hat die Französische Nationalmannschaft nicht eine speziell für ihre Bedürfnisse angepasste Browning CC995 entwickelt und damit auch gefischt? Ich meine mich da an sowas erinnern zu können.
Aber okay, dass war auch bevor Sensas Poles rausgebracht hat.


----------



## Dunraven (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Fachgeschäft gesucht*

Ich habe da nochmal was zum Thema.
Meinen Tipp mit der Stippermesse hast Du ja schon ins Auge gefasst, mal sehen wie Dir der gefällt.

Schau dich nach einer Browning Z4 um.
Die Begründung ist einfach, der Service von Browning ist gut, die Ersatzteilversorgung ist sehr gut und die Z4+7 sind auch die Ruten deren Name immer wieder fällt wenn es um Preis/Leistung geht. 

Für Dich als Anfänger muss es keine Z7 sein, eine Z4 sollte reichen, und warum ich Dir jetzt doch eine spezielle Rute empfehle ist einfach. Die Z4 und Z7 werden abverkauft weil es Auslaufmodelle sind. Die Nachfolgemodelle sind von den Kits kompatibel, und Du hast jetzt eben die Chance eine richtig gute Rute zu einem noch besseren Preis als vorher zu bekommen. Vorher stimmt das schon das Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis und jetzt kannst Du noch mehr sparen. Von daher sollte sie auf jeden Fall einen Blick wert sein. Und Browning Händler gibt es auch genug, ich kenne kaum eine Marke die häufiger vertreten ist, so ist es zumindest bei mir in der Gegend.

Also wenn Du die mal in die Hand bekommen kannst wäre es gut, denn noch kannst Du da zu einem sehr guten Preis eine richtig gute Rute bekommen. Das als Ergänzung zum Hinweis mit der Stippermesse, wo Du dann natürlich den direkten Vergleich hast, aber ob dann noch ein Schnäppchen zu machen ist, das ist eben die Frage (zumal die Nachfolgemodelle da sicher nur sind). Da musst Du eben schauen ob Du evt. ein gutes Angebot für die Z4 findest und wenn Du eines findest, ob die was für Dich ist oder ob Du lieber warten und vergleichen willst. Die Entscheidung musst Du treffen, aber mir war aufgefallen das noch keiner auf den Abverkauf hingewiesen hatte.


----------



## Klein-Sibirien (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Fachgeschäft gesucht*

Ja ja dieses Markengelaber. Jeder Hersteller bietet sicherlich ein paar gute Sachen an, aber das ist von Land zu Land verschieden. Moselle sitzt hier in Deutschland und bietet auf dem Deutschen Markt natürlich hauptsächlich seine Produkte an. Hinzukommt das Mosella Team´s hier in Deutschland gefördert werden, so machen es die anderen Hersteller in ihren Länderen auch. Gut die Stippernationalmanschaft wird von Sensas gesponsort aber das heist noch lange nicht das Sie die besten sind. ZB: Michael Schloegel angelt für Mosella und ist dort mit seinen Kollegen Horler,Diener und Co sehr erfolgreich. Aber auch andere Hersteller haben gute Angler. Mosella ist auch deswegen so im Munde weil die Firma hergeht und bei Vereinen und Semi-Profi-Team´s im Preis etwas entgegenkommt. Siehe die Seite von Michael Schloegel ( Representant der Firma Mosella ). Michael entwickelt auch selber einige Angelutesilien, die Er erst mal auf seier Kappe verkauft und dann eventuel werden diese dann ins Mosellaprogramm übernommen. Genauso hatte Mosella vor einigen Jahren mit Van de Ende ein Produkt auf den Markt gebracht ( Team Mosella / Van de Ende Brassen ) war sehr gut zum Brassen angeln! Und jetzt der Gaudi : Michael Schloegel und Michael Zamataro feedern zusammen, Zamataro hat die Ruten entwickelt, verkauft werden sie über Balzer. Jetzt macht euch mal Gedanken. Ein Hinweis " jeder ist sich der nächste".............
Viel Petrie Heil noch


----------



## Klein-Sibirien (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Fachgeschäft gesucht*



Gruni1965 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Rotauge28,
> 
> wenn Du dich schon in meine Nähe (Düren) begibst, kann ich Dir noch folgende Tipps geben:
> 
> ...


 Hihi Gut geschrieben, aber die Hintergründe sind Dir nicht bekannt. B.Länger ( Der aus dem Angelladen in D´dorf) war Jahre lang der Koppelpartner vom Heijo ! Und die beiden verstehen sich heute noch sehr gut.


----------



## Rotauge28 (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Fachgeschäft gesucht*

Also die Browning Ruten machen einen sehr guten Eindruck. 

Und der Tip mit der Z4 ist wirklich brauchbar. Danke 
Das Teil scheint ja auch für meine Zielfische mehr als ausreichend zu sein und auch ein dicker Karpfen sollte kein Problem sein.

Dennoch lasse ich nicht locker und möchte wissen, ob noch keiner von euch mit den Mosella Poles Erfahrungen sammeln durfte?


----------



## Tricast (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Fachgeschäft gesucht*

Auf der Startseite findest Du eine Auflistung der *wichtigsten Angelmessen 2011*. Dort würde ich mich mal umschauen; bestimmt kann Dir dort geholfen werden.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Gardenfly (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Fachgeschäft gesucht*

@Klein-Sibirien
Mosella baut zum Teil richtig gute Kopfruten, leider fehlt die Beständigkeit da sind Ausnahmeruten auf den Markt -bei der nächsten Serie viel Bruch.


----------



## Rotauge28 (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Fachgeschäft gesucht*

Und die richtig guten wären dann welche ? @ Gardenfly


----------



## Gardenfly (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Fachgeschäft gesucht*

Die sind nur noch auf den Gebrauchtmarkt zu bekommen wie die Xedion-Xerie die "M" Serie oder die alten River-Star.


----------



## Tricast (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Fachgeschäft gesucht*

Bei Kopfruten ist das A&O die Ersatzteilversorgung. Wer will schon 500,-€ und wesentlich mehr in die Tonne treten nur weil ein Teil zu Bruch gegangen ist. Also kommt es nicht unbedingt auf die Performance an, sondern auf die Marke und den Großhändler.
Wir z.B. angeln Sensas und hatten mit Nachlieferungen oder Ersatzteile noch nie Probleme. Auch Browning, Colmic oder Tubertini sind empfehlenswerte Marken wenn es um Ersatzteile geht. Über die Anderen kann ich nichts sagen, da ich darüber keine Infos habe. Wie z.B. Shimano, Mivardi, Trabucco, Milo, Fly, Faps, Preston, Fox, Spro, Jan van Schendel, Casini, Rive, Mosella, Middy, Garbolino, Maver und Daiwa um nur einige zu nennen.

Wichtig ist ein starker Händler der mit der Marke verbandelt ist wie z.B. Remmert mit Colmic oder Ovens mit Browning.Ansonsten besuchst Du uns auf der Stippermesse und machst dir Dein eigenes Bild.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Rotauge28 (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Fachgeschäft gesucht*

Das werde ich sowieso tun.


----------



## Klein-Sibirien (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Fachgeschäft gesucht*

Hallochen
Also um das ganze mal abzukürzen. Fahre nach Roemond und zu Hengelspoetcentrale Limburg ! Der Heijo hat immer ein paar Stippen da vor Ort liegen. Wenn Du Probleme hast da hin zu finden, Komm einfach vorher bei mir vorbei. Liegt direkt auf der Tour. (Siehe www.Klein-Sibirien.de). Von mir aus sind es dann ca gefühlte 10 Min. bis dort.
Bis dann....


----------



## Rotauge28 (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Fachgeschäft gesucht*

Das ist wirklich garnicht so weit. Ich habe sehr gute Sachen über die Maver Poles gelesen. Und diese scheint er ja auch im Laden zu haben.

Das ich auf die Lieferbarkeit der Sachen achten sollte, habe ich nun auch schon verstanden.

Ich denke, ich werde mir den Laden mal ansehen.

Danke


----------



## Borg (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Fachgeschäft gesucht*

Mir ist beim Lesen Deines Threads in nem anderen Forum wieder eingefallen, dass Du ja in Köln und Umgebung angelst. Wo denn genau, wenn man fragen darf? Vielleicht kann man nächstes Jahr ja mal zusammen los, wenn Du Bock hast? Dann sitze ich zumindest nicht alleine mit ner Kiepe zwischen den ganzen Karpfenanglern am Wasser .....und ich könnte Dir vielleicht behilflich sein, wenn Du gerade erst mit dem Stippen anfängst .

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## Rotauge28 (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Fachgeschäft gesucht*

Bisher habe ich meist an einem Altarm in Langel gesessen. Aber ich fahre auch nicht selten weiten Strecken, um an schöne Gewässer zu gelangen.

Das können wir natürlich gerne machen. Wo trifft man dich denn so an?


----------



## Borg (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Fachgeschäft gesucht*

Ich angel i. d. R. an den Seen um Pulheim herum. Dafür könnte ich auch bei Interesse sicherlich ne Gastkarte organisieren, wenn Du mal Lust hast. Wenn es für den Altarm Karten gibt, dann können wir aber auch gerne mal da angeln. Langel ist doch bei Porz, oder?

Gruß,
Borg


----------

